# spring winding



## werowance (Dec 6, 2018)

was considering trying to make some of my own springs instead of buying them and have a question.

when it calls for something like 10 coils per inch on your spring would you setup your lathe for threading and go by the chart for 10 threads per inch?  and I guess trial and error on the expansion of the diameter that will occur when the tension is take off the wire that you wound around the rod or is there a rule of thumb like .005 smaller rod than the actual inside diameter of the spring you want to make or something?

thanks in advance.
Bryan


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes start by setting to 10 threads per inch.


----------



## werowance (Dec 6, 2018)

great.  thank you.  I like the video to.


----------



## Naiveambition (Dec 7, 2018)

Maybe check out the machinery handbook,   It gives dowel size that accounts for spring exspanion so maybe save you a few extra operations


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 7, 2018)

Naiveambition said:


> Maybe check out the machinery handbook,   It gives dowel size that accounts for spring exspanion so maybe save you a few extra operations


I feel that this playing about with lathes is really only half the battle- and arguably the easiest.
The tricky job is to bend the hooks!
I have a 'fishing box' full of orthodontic pliers which are courtesy of my late wife who was a Fellow of the Royal College of Surgeons- and bent wire for a rather more handsome living than most.

After all , dentists and musical instrument makers and menders don't have that sort of lathe. Hers was a polishing lathe rather than what we try to use.

She was a dab hand at centrifugal casting too- but I digress.

Just a thought or two?

Norm


----------



## RM-MN (Dec 7, 2018)

Being a farmer, I have had a bit of experience with bending hooks on springs since sometimes they break when one is far from where they can get a replacement spring.  I've had pretty good success by heating the spring where I wanted the bend until that spot is red.  Air cooling seems to be all they need to regain spring.


----------



## ruralearl (Dec 7, 2018)

Hello


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 7, 2018)

ruralearl said:


> Hello,  These work pretty well, but probably pricy:  https://www.advancecarmover.com/hook-konspringloopingtool.aspx
> 
> Regards,  earl



And then there was the welder with a turret of heads- and orthodontic bands and whatever. Today, my dentist daughter is actually gluing wire to teeth with UV setting glues. Son in law is senior consultant heart surgeon- doing 'stents' Now to 'crown' things, I have to have my aorta checked as nasty things happen to aged males.

Meantime, I rather fancy having a go being intrigued watching my own dentist gluing my loose 'tombstones' back in . 

Hooray, it's only a game. Isn't it?

Norm


----------

